# EMS secrets



## habibti74 (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the website postsecret.com - I've been reading it for years and saving secrets from it. I have thousands saved. Here are some EMS related secrets I can remember offhand. I'm sure there are others relating to medicine/fire service/police/etc I could post too but these stuck out in my memory.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh how I love PostSecret. It always has some that make me think hard about my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 11, 2011)

I love post secret

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## mycrofft (Nov 11, 2011)

*Wow.*

Never heard of it. Thanks.


----------



## Luno (Nov 11, 2011)

I love post secret... literally...


----------

